# Alfine Chain Tensioner



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Hi, all. I've been using an old derailleur as a ghetto chain tensioner but I recently purchased the alfine two-pulley tensioner. I went to slap it on today and found that it SEEMS to be set up for the narrow alfine chain line only. Because of my BB width, I flipped the cog around to get the wide (47~ mm) chainline. I'm unable to line up the tensioner pulleys with the rest of the chainline. The only way to get it to line up is when I only put like 2 threads into the derailleur hanger. Obviously that's not going to work.

So, am I missing something or what? It would have been nice if the sales literature pointed this out. If there is a workaround I am all ears. I would prefer not to dump another $25-$50 into a tensioner.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

Manual says :
"Insert a spacer in between the dropout and the chain tensioner so that the guide pulley
of the chain tensioner is directly below the sprocket, and then tighten the fixing bolt.
One spacer with a thickness of 1 mm and two spacers with a thickness of 2 mm are
included.
*The total thickness of spacers used should not exceed 5 mm.*"

If 5mm is not enough then I do not know any other way to adjust the chain line.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

I found out (after I bought it of course) that the chainline without the spacers is 41+mm. With the cog flipped around the chainline is almost 48 mm. 5 mm with of spacers is not enough. If I put more washers on, there wont be enough threads left to hold it in place.

What's a good, reliable single wheel tensioner? There's a couple of cheapies on priceline. Then a few for $25~, then the surly one for $50. I don't really want to spend $50 but will if its proven to be solid.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

If you need a tensioner for a standard chainline then posting this in the single speed forum will get you more responses. 

I found the Alfine tensioner was the only one that would work with the cog set for a narrow chainline, but even then I think I needed all of the spacers.

Tim


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

I had a magic gear, but it only worked with a stretched chain.


----------

